

Bloom: new ways to see and communicate - th0ma5
http://bloom.io/

======
ihodes
What a cool website: absolutely beautiful, if at times hard to see the
information itself.

I think, maybe, the issue is that the graphics move and are striking, but the
information itself does not. Certainly, making the text large and bubbly
doesn't seem the right answer, but maybe there is a way to make it _pop_.

Really, though, amazing. Be sure to check out <http://fizz.bloom.io/>

